# what should I do with my stems



## elevatedsenses (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm looking for some thing to do with all the stems that I have on my hand anyone know what I should do


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 7, 2013)

compost! Worms love cannabis!


----------



## elevatedsenses (Feb 7, 2013)

I mean as is there a way to get high off of them


----------



## pplayer104 (Feb 7, 2013)

I tried making some butter with mine, didn't work to well


----------



## elevatedsenses (Feb 7, 2013)

how did you go about making it


----------



## Carlton420 (Feb 7, 2013)

@ElevateDsenses This works for sure, I do it once per week when I gather enough stems .
[video=youtube;uPyP6grb4RI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPyP6grb4RI&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DuPyP6grb4RI&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## AimAim (Feb 7, 2013)

elevatedsenses said:


> I mean as is there a way to get high off of them


No.

(I guess you could soak them in hash oil and smoke them in a pipe.)


----------



## TerrenThingsUp (Feb 7, 2013)

yeaaah thes stems most likely wont get you very high at all, 
i would say just make a nice tea for your self maybe mint tea with your stems and some honey


----------



## Twitch (Feb 8, 2013)

fuck that if u have like an ounce blast them make bho


----------



## Whatstrain (Feb 8, 2013)

Some of the soft smaller stems that are in big nugs are coated in crystals but they dont have a lot. I tried with a half O of stems and attempted to make tea (Soaked in heated milk for 3 hours) which gave very mild effects back when i first started smoking. So if you were to make a small amount of butter with them you might get something but it wont be much. I dont save them up anymore but if i did i would save till i had a ounce or two and make ISO hash with them.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes but it involves Vaseline and bending over.


----------



## HabbookDillon (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, sometimes the stems can still contain trichromes, which are basically crystals full of thc. Stems are more commonly used for edibles/drinkables. You can make some Green Dragon with stems. Green dragon is liquour and weed. It's great.


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 13, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> fuck that if u have like an ounce blast them make bho


This is a stupid idea


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> This is a stupid idea


actually i have done it worked great.... so can you speak on experience as to why this would be a stupid idea?
i am all ears.....


----------



## match box (Feb 13, 2013)

There is a place in Montreal that uses the stem to make some kind of fiber. That's not what you were asking I know just a little info.


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 14, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> actually i have done it worked great.... so can you speak on experience as to why this would be a stupid idea?
> i am all ears.....


cuz ur supposed to pack the tube tight and with stems it would be extremely hard unless your grind em down to nearly a powder. Plus 10% yield with trim is a decent yield, the yield you would get with stems wouldn't ever come close to that, that is unless you just don't purge out ur butane. So in my opinion all ur doing is wasting butane. The Green Dragon thing is the best ideas IMHO, just remember that thc isn't activated until it reaches a certain temp, I think 212 degrees Fahrenheit, but don't quote me on that. So don't just toss stems in a bottle of alcohol and think over time the fats will absorb the thc and it will get u high; thc needs to be activated


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 14, 2013)

Ive made hash/ edibles with them in the past. It works... We save up until its well over an Oz though


----------



## Twitch (Feb 14, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> cuz ur supposed to pack the tube tight and with stems it would be extremely hard unless your grind em down to nearly a powder. Plus 10% yield with trim is a decent yield, the yield you would get with stems wouldn't ever come close to that, that is unless you just don't purge out ur butane. So in my opinion all ur doing is wasting butane. The Green Dragon thing is the best ideas IMHO, just remember that thc isn't activated until it reaches a certain temp, I think 212 degrees Fahrenheit, but don't quote me on that. So don't just toss stems in a bottle of alcohol and think over time the fats will absorb the thc and it will get u high; thc needs to be activated


lol you dont have to pack it, tea is gross, and butane isnt that expensive

and no do not grind them if you do decided to do this, just break them up with ur hands put in tube and blast


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 15, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> lol you dont have to pack it, tea is gross, and butane isnt that expensive
> 
> and no do not grind them if you do decided to do this, just break them up with ur hands put in tube and blast


if you don't pack the tube tight u are leaving gaps of which the butane will just run through, therefore not making contact with all the material ur blasting, therefore not yielding as much as u shld be. Just cuz you started making BHO a month ago doesn't mean you know everything


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Feb 15, 2013)

ghetto stem kief- you can also get a pringles can, put in some marbles, cover the open end with panty hose, drill a bunch of holes in the lid, pu the lid on over the panty hose, put your stems in, and shake like a mother fucker over glass. any crystals left will be shaken off and fall to the glass. its a pain, not worth the trouble, but i guess if you were hard up for a buzz its better than nothing.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 15, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> if you don't pack the tube tight u are leaving gaps of which the butane will just run through, therefore not making contact with all the material ur blasting, therefore not yielding as much as u shld be. Just cuz you started making BHO a month ago doesn't mean you know everything


lol actually my friend you should check out some of my other threads. 
how much have you made? what do you your to purge your stuff? do u have any thing to back it up?
i have been making bho for about a year now and i put out stuff people in med states dream about.

so post some pics on my threads and show me what you make.... i would like to see


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 16, 2013)

I wouldn't bother making hash of any type from stems to smoke. You can't possibly be that hard up... And you might make some okay edibles if you take some butane and make BHO. Of course the residue butane may make you wildly sick or kill you, if you eat it.

So I don't see much use for stems, when even fan leaves would be a much more desirable material to work with imo.

But if I was going to try a stem extraction, I would do it with grain alcahol. If you know how, you can extract honey oil quite easly from trash with it.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 16, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> I wouldn't bother making hash of any type from stems to smoke. You can't possibly be that hard up... And you might make some okay edibles if you take some butane and make BHO. Of course the residue butane may make you wildly sick or kill you, if you eat it.
> 
> So I don't see much use for stems, when even fan leaves would be a much more desirable material to work with imo.
> 
> But if I was going to try a stem extraction, I would do it with grain alcahol. If you know how, you can extract honey oil quite easly from trash with it.


really kill you huh? now are you talking out of your a$$ or do you have something to go along with this? dont say stupid s*** please

i have made a whole ton of edibles with bho, and actually you dont have to purge your bho all the way because the butane will escape when your cooking it in oil


----------

